# FET Dec 2018



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Thread for everyone having FET during December -best of luck all 😍


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

I'll start...been scheduled for FET week commencing 10th December, got to start microgynon first day of next AF or 2nd Nov if AF doesn't show by then...then onto oestragen followed by progesterone 😊


----------



## Claress (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi, 

Thought I would join this thread.  So I Was on the August/September board, had a fresh cycle which unfortunately ended in Bfn, have 2 frozen blastocysts and all being well have transfer scheduled for the 19th December (roughly)  I should mention I did do IVF (fresh) in 2013, which was successful and have a lovely 4 year old boy born 2014. I have my down regulation scan on the 8th November.


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

I should be having my 2nd FET in December too. Had down reg injection nearly 2 weeks ago and waiting for af now (which should have been here a week ago but was late last time too). 

I remember you from the aug/sept board Audi. Hope we all have better luck this time. I’ve only got 2 embryos left then that will be the end of the road. 

Xxx


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi ladies, I hope you don’t mind if I join? I’m technically having my transfer on 30 novemeber but thought I’d pop in here. Still taking the bcp and due to stop on the 7th then start estrogen on the 12th. Forgot to take a pill last Friday   and have been spotting for the last four days so have doubled up on the pill, hopefully that will stop it , just need to hold it off for 6 more days !


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi Stacey,

Welcome! Looking at dates my transfer might actually be end of nov as well. My clinic haven’t actually said as I’m doing a medicated cycle and they seem to be able to flex it a bit based on their availability. 

Just all a bit of a boring waiting game at the moment. I’ve got a scan next Tuesday to check my ovaries are quiet before cracking on with other medication. 

Xxx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello ladies, I’m in a similar boat so hope you don’t mind me joining this thread, literally just started taking proynova this week. All being well we’ll have our FET date towards the end of Nov/beginning of Dec. I’ve also had an infection in a tooth this week so had to take antibiotics. Not the best start to a cycle but the clinic advised it should be fine to take. 

I had a successful fresh IVF in 2015-6 which resulted in our DD. We had a successful FET earlier this year that was unfortunately an early miscarriage. As hard as that was to go through, we have been so lucky to get pregnant off each cycle (we’re unexplained fertility) and we have a few frozen embies. I’m keeping everything crossed for a successful cycle this time as would love a sibling for our DD. 

Plenty of PMA, rest and TLC for us all - good luck ladies x x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

That’s great that there are a couple of us that will end up with our fets right at the end of November, tricky as to which board to join    but I think for the end of november this one is probably better. 3 more days of the pill for me and the double up worked for me, no more spotting, so it was four days of double up, that will teach me for forgetting   can’t say I’m looking forward to my period arriving though, I haven’t had one since feb so hopefully it will be a good one.


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Fingers crossed it hurries up for you 🤞🏻 I find it interesting how we’re all a similar process but totally diff approaches/meds from these clinics. It all results in the same 🙏🏻 I really hate the waiting game though.... need some good distraction x x x


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

I hate waiting too suzie. In fact I preferred ivf to FET in a way as there is more to do (injections etc) to fill up time. 

I’ve got my baseline scan on Tuesday so hope ovaries will be ‘quiet’. Last time I had to have a blood test to confirm. 

Trying to rest and stay stress free but current family/work situation makes that impossible. Really hoping my embryo is a tough little cookie xx


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi ladies

Clare's wow that seems a long time between scan and FET will you have any more scans in between? Xx

Little chicken hi lovely, it's so hard knowing this is the last cycle, we have 3 embryos frozen so are asking if we can have one thawed this time and if it's looking ok we'll just transfer the one, if it doesn't thaw as needed we'll then thaw the last two and transfer both which will be the last ever, reason being there was one debatable embryo before they froze them  and don't want to be left with the debateable one for it to potentially not thaw correctly if that makes sense? I've emailed the clinic to see if this is possible from their side xx

Stacy I'm sure missing the pill once won't have any impact on the cycle and u have made up for it, I'm terrible at remembering tablets (fine with remembering needles for fresh cycles) have u done anything different now to make sure u remember? Xx

Suzie sorry to hear about ur tooth problem, has the antibiotics sorted it out? Hope so! Xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi LittleChicken, I know that feeling well with family/work, we need to be selfish as much as we can though and aim for stress free, so much easier said then done. 

Hi Audiprincess, the antibiotics have kicked in now so much better thanks. Still got a few days to take. Seriously hoping it’s not affecting the progynova so I’m on course for FET with no added delays. We’ve our lining scan 15th. How are you getting on? 

X x


----------



## Claress (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi all, 

Sorry not been very active on here, been so busy had a lot going on. 

Littlechicken - I too only have 2 embryos and these are our only hope also, fingers crossed these will be tough cookies. Hope you managed to find time to relax. X

Stacey10 - glad you managed to hold off AF with doubling up on the pill and really hope it's not too bad for you. X

Suzie84 - good luck for the scan on the 15th, sorry about your infection,  I'm sure it won't have an impact in the outcome,  also glad the antibiotics have started to work. Sorry to hear about your miscarriage,  but like you said it's very positive that you have had implantation every cycle, hope this one is successful for you. X

Audiprincess - I may have worded it wrong,  it might not be down regulation scan on the 8th, but it is a scan, then I will have a few between before transfer on the 19th of December  that's if all goes to plan. Lol. I've never done FET before, so not quite sure how it works.  I'm sure I'll soon find out. Lol. I actually thought I'd be on the pill before, but the clinic have told me I dont need to be, I'll just be having patches on alternative days. Not sure if this is familiar to any of you? We are only having a single embryo transfer too, won't let me transfer both (providing they survive the thaw) hopefully your embryos will thaw nicely.  X


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Susie the antibiotics shouldn’t affect anything, I’m doing 5 days before my fet, last clinic didn’t require this but this one does. 
A few little differences between the clinics protocols but both reasonably similar. Doubling up worked and spotting has now good which is good, 3 more days left ! It was a one off, I’m usually really good at remembering things like that as I take quite a few suppliements etc and they all have to be taken differently so not sure why I forgot that one pill lol.
I think once th period arrives it feels like things are finally starting to move along. 
I agree that some times we have to be a bit selfish and take time for ourselves, even if it’s a half hour here or there, or treating ourselves at the hairdressers or out to a cafe for a drink, just something little can make a world of difference sometimes


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

I’m glad to see this board is getting a bit more active! 

Audi- that makes sense. I’m hoping to find out tomorrow if they will aim to transfer one or two. I don’t even know what I want them to say though! I think they were all good quality when they went in the freezer so probably given my age they will say just to do one. I just don’t want to prolong the agony of it not working. 


Stacey I have done something wrong with my medication on both cycles so far. Its hard not to get distracted and overwhelmed. I’m sure you’ll be fine 

Clare I didn’t have s clue what to expect with my first FET either. You’ll work it out a day at a time. 

Suzie I hope your tooth is better now. Hopefully you’ll be able to make the most of some free dental treatment soon!!!

X


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh wow lots to take in for you tomorrow. Good luck and hope you’ve minimal stressful distractions so you can focus on the discussion of 1 or 2. We always said we’d go with the clinics advice on how many embryos; I’d be shocked though if they say 2 but you never know 😊


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Scan went well and possibly having ET on 27th nov. Decided on having just one embryo put back in given that they are both good quality. Now just need to stay as stress free as possible. My little girl must have bat senses because we picked her up from nursery straight after the hospital appt and she asked for a little brother completely out of the blue. Really hope we can get her a sibling- my brother is my best friend and is seriously ill. Would love her to have a relationship like we did.

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

That is very sweet and hopefully a good omen. What is your next stage between now and 27th? Sorry to hear about your brother. That must be difficult esp when you’re so close x x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Little chicken, great news with your scan, your 3 days in front of me for your transfer   I have my lining scan on nov 27.sorry to hear the news regarding your brother   I was very close to mine when we were young, but not really now which is a shame. 
Suzie hope your tooth is feeling better and infection is responding to the antibiotics. 
Afm last pill today, not looking forward to my period but at least I’ll get that over and done with and once it starts I start my meds ! 
Hi to eoe 👋


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

Suzie I’m waiting for a call tomorrow so I can start my progynova tablets (think they are estrrogen) then will have a lining scan a few days before. I’m a bit woolly on the details will have to check my schedule. I hope the time goes quickly.

Stacey, hope af hurries up so you can crack on 

Xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you Stacey, feeling much better with the tooth but still bit run down. I’m on the mend which is main thing 😊 Really hope you get AF soon so can get fully started. It’ll be here before you know it 🙏🏻

LittleChicken I’m on progynova, taking three tablets a day and have lining scan on 15th x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Suzie, maybe take some probiotics, that will help with your gut health after taking the antibiotics, so much of our health and how we feel is due to gut health and a good probiotic will help those


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for the tip I’ll pick some up x x


----------



## SKC78 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi Ladies, hope you don’t mind me joining. Looking to have FET around 2nd week in Dec. We have 2 frosties and will be transferring both as this is our last attempt. I have the scratch next week then waiting for AF to show to start prognyova


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello Skc78, welcome to the group. I’ve not had a scratch done before - good luck for it. Hope it all goes smoothly for you. How are you finding this cycle? 

Stacey I picked up some Kefir to help after antibiotics 😊. 

Hello to everyone else. Hope you’re all getting on okay x x


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi skc welcome to the group. Hope scratch goes well. I had one for my first cycle but not since. Barely felt it though 

My et is going to be on 30th now rather than 27th. Bit of a pain as I have child care that day so will have to go on my own (if that is even allowed). If I do get pregnant I will legitimately be able to say my husband was t there when I conceived - ha ha 

Xx


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Yay period has arrived, a day earlier than expected but at least it’s not a day late ! Roll on Monday when I start estrogen  
littlechicken that’s my transfer date also  
Suzie hopefully the kefir will do it’s job   I’ll have to pick up some probiotics as well as I need to take antibiotics the week before transfer also  
Hi to eo


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Fab news - better day early then prolonging it. 

Enjoy your weekend ladies x


----------



## SKC78 (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome ladies, hope you’ve all had a good weekend. Not much happening for me until af arrives later this month apart from scratch on Wed

Seems to be a few transfers coming up shortly!


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Eeck start my estrogen today !


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

I sent a reply to you lucky but must have not worked! Was saying welcome and that it looks like there are a few of us with et on 30th. Will be nice to be doing it on sane day as someone else. 

Hope the waiting isn’t too painful skc xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Welcome lucky hope your AF makes an appearance soon for you. 

Yay Stacey one step closer 👏🏻

Hope everyone had a stress free weekend x x


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey ladies. I’m not sure if it’s been a number of things but I am really lethargic this time. I can’t seem to get enough sleep and have little energy. Anyone else get that with progynova? I don’t remember that from previous cycles. If so any tips? X x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Oooh me suzie, I’ve felt the same, nearly couldn’t keep my eyes open this afternoon, hit a wall until the vitamins kicked in lol, but then I’m awake super early too   not looking forward to adding prednislone into the mix along with the thyroxine I think I’m going to be switching from super tired to super fidgety all in the one day


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi

I’m knackered too suzie. Hadn’t thought it could be the progynova though but certainly could be a factor. Just try and rest as much as you can. Hopefully it’s getting you used to being exhausted during pregnancy etc!! Think it’s making me headachey though. 

Stacey what vitamins are you having? 

Xx


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Little chicken I take serrapeptase as soon as I wake up, then a bit later my estrogen, then around lunch time I have my pregnancy vitamins, fish oil and folinic acid, with my dose of estrogen, adding in vit e today, and at night estrogen and thyroxine. Next week I also start baby aspirin and prednislone and then end of the wk progesterone and antibiotics with a probiotics thrown in for good luck 😂 plus pomegranate juice from today as well


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

You must be rattling Stacey   I’ll have a look into them. I’m only taking folic acid at the moment. 

How is everyone doing?

X


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

I’m taking pregnacare pre conception vitamin atm. Also drinking pomegranate juice and eating Brazil nuts. Every little helps 😊 I’ve got my lining scan tomorrow, really hoping the antibiotics haven’t delayed anything 🤞🏻

Hope everyone is keeping sane x x


----------



## SKC78 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi ladies, had my scratch yesterday which went well although I was slightly uncomfortable when the pain relief wore off. Now waiting for af to show at the end of the month to start progynova 

Is anyone having intralipids? 

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Pleased it went well Skc78, no not having intralipids, will you be? 

My lining scan was 8.9mm so they’ve booked me in for transfer next Thursday - eeek. Slightly earlier than I thought but feeling excited. I’m booked back in for some fertility acupuncture before transfer and I’ve fertility reflexology after. Keep thinking every little helps 🤞🏻


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Suzie great news with your lining  
SKC I’m nit having intralipids either although the clinic keep offering them, I didn’t have them with my last clinic so don’t think I’ll do them with this one, I’ll save my money also can’t get them done back here so no point really.
Hi to eoe


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi ladies hope everyone is doing well. I’ve started to get signs of a cold, sore throat, getting blocked nose and slight cough. Transfer is tomorrow. Have any of you experienced that? I’m hoping it doesn’t affect anything x


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi, 

Suzie I hope you are feeling better. I’m sure a bit of a cold won’t affect the outcome otherwise nobody would ever get pregnant in winter time when coughs and colds are everywhere. Keep drinking plenty and rest as much as possible.

I’ve got my lining scan this afternoon. 

Never heard of intralipids so hope I don’t need them xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks LittleChicken, I was unsure if the clinic would still go ahead if you’re ill but I’m sure it’ll be okay 😊 I’ve been dosing up on lemsips, probiotics and vitamins whilst I can. How was your lining scan? X


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Lining scan fine and all good for next Friday. 

They will tell you what medicine to avoid tomorrow after the ET. I’m sure having a cold won’t stop the transfer going ahead. Good luck xxc


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

That’s great news, hope it flies over soon for you x


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

I’ve had my transfer so PUPO 🤞🏻 12 days to wait for blood test, have long weekends next two weeks but working in between. Off for an acupuncture appointment now and have fertility reflexology booked for Sat. 

Hope everyone is getting on well and progressing with no set backs x x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Congratulations on being pupo suzie !   do you poas early or wait ?
Little chicken glad lining scan was good  
I have my lining scan today (Friday) and can’t sleep   it’s 3.30 am here and I think the prednislone has kicked in and is giving me energy, it better give me energy when my body wants to crash later today   Praying I get good news and no nasty surprises


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Congrats on being pupo suzie. Hope it goes quickly and is stress free.

Good luck with lining scan Stacey. Wish I had some energy! Been chasing 3 under 4s round all afternoon and want to lie in a dark room now!  

Xx


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Think I’ll be crashing this afternoon, I want to sleep, my eyes want to sleep but it’s just not happening


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you ladies 😊😘

Wowzer Stacey 3:30am, I hope you get back to sleep. Saying that I was up last night 2:30 for about 1.5 hours 😊 Good luck with your scan - keep us posted. 

LittleChicken that sounds like a hectic day, get your feet up tonight/early bed 😴

X x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Ah no suzie, wasn’t able to get back to sleep   still feel wired, I’m sure it’s the combination of the prednislone and the thyroxine  
Lining scan was a mixed bag, had to wait until 6pm to get the results and bleh, lining is 9mm but I have some small calcifications couldn’t think what they were from or could be from, dr google says fibroids which I don’t have, then I came across another forum and another lady had posted the same thing, she had had a manual removal of a placenta and her dr said it was due to this, I had one as well with my last birth so it makes sense, hoping it won’t impede transfer, still waiting to hear back from clinic after my panicked email to them about the results, hope they don’t cancel the transfer 
Hi to eoe, hope everyone is going ok


----------



## Eloise242 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hello

Can I join, this is my second FET using donor eggs. Starting taking estrogen tablets, yesterday along with a patch. Now taken the patch off as the doctor said we will check the lining at the scan on December 3rd and I may go back to the patch then if needed. 

Goodluck everyone

🙃


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Stacey that is the last thing you need, all that extra worry. Did your clinic get back to you? 9mm is still a good reading at the lining scan, mine was 8.9mm and the clinic was happy with that. Keep us posted! 

Welcome Eloise! I am on my 2nd FET too although diff route to you. Good luck with the tablets, hopefully they’ll get you where you need to be. The 3rd Dec will be here before you know it. 

Hope everyone else is doing well x x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes suzie they did get back to me and told me not to worry about it   after doing a bit more reading it seems it’s dead tissue and I’m just hoping that the embryo will find another spot to implant   Still not to confident, but I can’t do anything about it now. Started progesterone today and have to add in antibiotics and probiotics, I was rattling before but now it’s getting  
Hi to eoe


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Ladies ladies ladies...massive apologies that I haven't been posting time is flying by everything just seems so busy at the mo which is a fantastic distraction don't get me wrong but I feel like I just need a day or two to do nothing! Anyways quick update last pill taken on Thursday! Interview Friday for a secondment and I got it! AF due tomorrow then start progynova on Monday (hopefully) scan booked for the 6th with transfer scheduled for the week after.

Excellent that some have had transfer already and some are sooo close truly wishing u all the very best xx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## SKC78 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi ladies

Sorry for delayed response

Just been catching up on posts congratulations suzie on being pupo and Hi to everyone else

Af arrived this morning (early) so started progynova, I am having intralipids as had these in my last successful cycle. Need to have it on day 3 (tues), clinic only does them tues or fri so me being organised have booked an appointment for Fri as af wasnt due to arrive until tues but as it’s early now got to call the clinic tomorrow to see if I can go tues instead. Will also book my lining scan tomorrow which should be 6/12

Audiprincess you seem to be on similar dates to me 

All getting very real now!!


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Congrats Audie on secondment and progressing - hope these nice distractions continue. 

Skc what fab news about AF, hopefully they’ll move your appt to Tues. 

I’ve been fully loaded with a horrific cough and now sore throat. It’s Sod’s law you get yourself healthy and then I get the wisdom tooth infection followed by this awful cold. Really hoping it’s not affecting anything 🤞🏻

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend x x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Luckystar we will be having transfer on the same day ! 
Arm, one more sleep before my long haul flight, 27 hrs, so not looking forward to keeping up with meds at the right time during the flight


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Luckystar I’m more worried than nervous because of my lining scan but I’ve just had another email from the clinic saying it won’t affect transfer/result etc but still can’t help having some worry over it.   I’ve probably put the whole thing out of my head if I’m honest, just going through the motions with the meds etc, I’m flying into Athens, then off to Cyprus on Thursday as well, so our timelines are parallel! I’m not sure what time my transfer is, I have booked acu so hopefully that will have a beneficial outcome


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

27 hours flight, ouch, where are you flying from? I’m sure the added complexity of having a clinic in a diff country makes things harder. Hopefully it’ll all go smoothly here on out. 

Lucky same for you. Wish you both safe travels and limited stress 🤞🏻 X


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Lucky, my daughter was ill initially and she kindly shared her cold with me so I’ve had disrupted sleep and a horrific cough since transfer. I’m getting over it now so really hope it’s not affected anything. I’m 5dp5dt - cannot believe it. I had cramping initially and tender breasts the next day but everything seems to have died back down. Still keeping everything crossed and eating Brazil nuts, drinking pomegranate juice and eating pineapple (as well as hot foods) 😊🤞🏻🙏🏻

I got a voice msg about 10:30am on transfer day to say embryo had thawed. I phoned back about 12pm and they confirmed it had expanded as it should then transfer was about 2:15pm, was meant to be at 1:30pm but consultant was slightly late. 

Hope you guys have safe journeys and everything goes as planned. 

Hello to everyone else - hope you’re keeping sane x x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hoping on the  plane for the first part of my trip eeek


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks Lucky, I am currently holding out but my hubby is away at weekend so might test before he goes 😊

Stacey have a safe journey, hope you find taking the meds okay whilst you’re travelling x x


----------



## jannahjewel (Jul 30, 2018)

Hello fellow FET-ters   

I hope you are all well.  I hope you don't mind me joining.  I'm scheduled to have my first FET on Monday 3rd Dec in Brno with Reprofit.  I've just started taking Utrogestan which is making me feel itchy!  Scan last week showed 7mm lining (triple layer) so hoping it will have thickened a little by the FET itself.  

I'm nervous! For ladies that have had a FET before, how long does the procedure take and did you rest afterwards?  I know there are differing views and it is personal choice, but I'm not sure which is best and it would be nice to get another opinions.

Good luck all


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi.
Welcome Hannah. The procedure is pretty quick. Think I was only in the room about 20 mins. I rested for about 15 mins after then went home. I just carried on as normal after but avoided heavy lifting etc. Think I’ll try to rest a bit more this time round though. 

I meant to be going out with friends on Saturday (transfer Friday) but don’t want to go as if I don’t drink they will be suspicious. Need to find s way to get out of it.

Hope everyone is ok. Suzie are you testubgbfruday morning?

Xx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

*jannah


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Just arrived in Athens and my eyeballs are hanging out, had some fun with the white bullets in the plane toilet, lost one in there, just trying to work out the time difference now suzie 😂
Jannah my clinic in the Czech Republic made us lie down for an hour after and was strict on not doing to much and no lifting until a bfp, I’m off to Cyprus tomorrow and they get you to lie down for 2 hrs after the transfer, with no lifting etc. I just take it super easy, go for gentle walks to keep blood flowing etc, but stop for rests so I’m not doing too much.


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Welcome Jannah, I got up straight after too, no flights for me though 😊 I have took it easy, no heavy lifting, light walking and plenty of rest. I did go back to work after a couple of days but I’m office based so fairly easy to rest. 

Stacey glad you’re there safe, do you have to travel again? 

Hope you’re all allowing yourselves to wind down/relax ahead of Friday (as much as you can anyway) x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Ah yep just here for the one night to recover from the flight, then off to Cyprus in the morning, there for 3 nights then back to athen for 3 night before heading back home, it’s cold for me,although not to bad today, 19 deg, I just flew in from a heatwave though, 42 deg when I left 😳 so this is rather nice 😂


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hopefully lots of rest in between! Where have you flown from? Do you have time off/to relax when you go back home?

Sorry LittleChicken I missed your earlier note, I’m tempted with a hpt tomorrow as felt bit funny today. Bloody 2ww 🙈 x x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Suzie I’ve come from Aussie, and nope I’ll be back into it once I get home so that’s why I’ve taken a few days the other side of transfer to relax over here 🙂


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

What a journey - glad you’ve a few days this side to help. 

So I was tempted and took a test this morning and BFN. I’m so hoping it’s just too early. My cramping came back yesterday and the slightest light discoloured discharge (sorry for tmi). Trying to stay positive is so hard. Need some fun distractions x x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Suzie, hopefully the cramping is from implantation ! How many dpt are you now, I’m an early tester, I’ve brought 6 with me 😂 expecting to see all 6 with a bfn but I can’t help myself lol


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

I’m pleased you’ve got 6 😊 I’m not usually an early tester, it was last Thursday I had transfer so I’ll be 6dp5dt so still early. I’ve a long weekend now so doing crimbo shopping today and acupuncture so that can help distract me. How’s your jet lag? X


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

I thought it wa ok, but after another whole day travelling it feels like it’s back with a vengeance, I can feel another sleep tablet coming on tonight, I’m just trying to stay awake until a reasonable hour, I’m going to look forward to Saturday when I can just relax, then also when I go back to Athens, although it was freezing there this morning when I left, well freezing for me anyway 😂


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Good luck to you all today - hope everything goes as smoothly as possible. Keep us posted x x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks keeping busy getting ready and trying to stay sane, sort of 😂


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Great you’ve got one on board lucky star. I’ve had one transferred this afternoon been told to test on 11/12 but will prob test a bit early. 

Hope everyone is doing ok x


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

That’s great news - congrats on being pupo to you both. Hope you’re having a nice evening to distract yourselves x x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

I also go through my transfer as well, I have 3 on board on recommendation of the dr, somwe will se how I go, none of them were hatching, just day 5 blasts, good luck you both little hicken and  luckystar


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks Lucky, it’s still a bfn. 3 days to wait until OTD (well 4 including today). I had some darker discharge yesterday (again sorry for tmi) and was trying to convince myself it would’ve been from an implantation bleed. I’ll check last time tomorrow with a hpt then just wait it out. 

Sorry for bringing some negativity. It’s a new month and hope you all are feeling okay after transfer x x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Suzie hope things turn around for you


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you x


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Really hope things change suzie. Don’t apologise for ‘bringing negativity’. We are all here to support each other and the fact we are even here in the first place means we understand the ups and downs of this journey. 

Husband is letting me rest loads which is great. I know they say to carry on as normal but I did that last two times so trying a different tactic (plus it gets me out of doing the Saturday clean and tidy😀)

Xx


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks Lucky, hope you’ve had a relaxing day x


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

2dp5dt how has it only been two days?


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Omg I know, I’m busy going mental here,  so mental in fact I couldn’t stop myself from doing a test, a beautiful white line of nothingness came up of course, but now I’ve convinced myself it hasn’t worked


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh Stacey ha ha I know some people like to test early but wow! I’m going to try and hang on until next Sunday.  Otd is Tuesday but that’s my birthday.

Let’s hope time starts speeding up x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Little chicken I know I know     I just sort of wanted to get it out of the way, I knew it would be white, no way it could be other wise but now it’s done, apart from convincing myself it didn’t work, I feel a bit more at peace and will probably wait now until Tuesday before testing again. I’m the type that likes to knowmthen I can move on lol


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all

I’m new to this group but not new to getting started with FET, last month it was cancellled as I had 2.4mm of fluid in my uterus at my first scan. Second scan it reduced to 1.8mm but they cancelled it.  So here I am again. Im at D8 and had my first scan yesterday. Lining fine at 10mm but still a tiny amount of fluid 1.4mm this time. 

I’ll have to wait to here what my clinic want to do tomorrow. I’m praying I can progress but obviously want the best so hope that amount of fluid is ok

Has anyone else had this?


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Welcome CurlyGirl, I’ve not had that before, do they know what’s caused it? How frustrating to get so far and have it cancelled. When will you hear if you can move on? 

Stacey that is super early but you never know 😊. 

Hope you all are staying sane, whether in 2ww or due the ET. 

As for me I did my last hpt yesterday (digit clear blue) and still ‘not pregnant’. My DH is back so we’ve a lovely family day planned with our DD today. OTD is tomorrow with a blood test with the clinic. I’m at work with all day meetings so will have to phone for results on a break. Not looking forward to it. Will keep you all posted x x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Suzie have you tried testing with a frer, they’re more sensitive that a digi? Do you have a plan b in place if you get an offical neg? I hope you enjoy your family day today  
I’m definitely not staying sane, officially lost the plot and tested  at 2 dpt


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

I did a frer one on sat which was negative. Need to figure out our plan b if negative. We had a FET earlier this year which was early miscarriage. If this is negative poss wait a couple of months, need to think it through more but will cross that bridge if needed. I’ve had on off cramping and tender breasts as well as headaches, and spotting (only Friday/Sat for spotting but nothing since 🤷🏻‍♀️). 

When do you fly back Stacey? As long as it’s fun insanity keep doing it 😊 If not get your other half to step up the tlc x x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Suzie how many dpt are you, I think fets can take up until 10 dpt to implant then of course it take a couple of days for hcg to get in your system, not trying to give you false hope, but they have been known to be a lot slower than fresh transfers. Good to see that your open to the possibility of a plan b! I have no plan b, this is my last go, I was very lucky to get my twins on my second transfer after changing clinics then my last little in from that fet, this was a bonus cycle, as I have aged out from my other clinic, only disappointing thing if it is a bfn for me is that I had to wean to do this cycle   I was bloated up until this morning, I couldn’t do up my jeans, now I can, so I’m taking that as another not good sign. I have made the most of today and wandered around Athens, didn’t have to rush anywhere as I’ve already seen the sights on a previous trip, so just wandered like a local, went to our fav bakery, found an awesome toy store, 3 floors high   going back tomorrow as there are a couple of things I want to get, I think I’m going to have to buy a bigger suitcase and use the other one as my carry on, also went to a little church and lit 3 candles for my 3 embryos, so if none of them make, they’ll find their way home, wherever that may be ❤ Oh and bright a kg of strawberries that I’m trying to get through on my own, and wandered to one of our favourite restaurants for a Lenny the lonesome dinner tonight 😂


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

I’ll be 12dpt tomorrow for the blood test. I am hoping still but equally wanting to be realistic. Really wish they tested me today as I’m at work tomorrow. 

It sounds like you’ve had an amazing day, food, bit of culture and very sweet lighting the candles, Im sure that was a very peaceful/hopeful moment. I could also completely destroy a kg of strawberries on my own 😅 Although I thought you travelled with your partner? Hope you start to notice other symptoms soon x 

Lucky - you are v strong, I will keep fingers crossed for end of the week x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Suzie no I came over here by myself


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

You are very brave!! Hats off to you!! I’m sure it’ll be nice getting back - especially with all the extra toys you’ll be taking for your children 😊 x x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all

So my clinic said the fluid had gone down enough and I’m going for my transfer next Tuesday. I fly to Spain on my daughters birthday. I’m not going to complain though. 

I really want this to work more than ever. I’m starting to feel old and I’m worried I don’t have any more time. Plan B is another fresh round but my husband was suggesting he couldn’t face it after all these years. 

I can only hope we have good news for Christmas


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Curlygirl that’s great news, good luck !


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

That’s great news, keep positive, hopefully this one will be it 🤞🏻 X


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey ladies tried to update earlier but it wouldn’t load. It’s a bfn. Gutted is an understatement. Found out whilst at work but no-one knows we’re going through the cycle. My DD is also poorly so not even managed a vino tonight. 

Thank you all so much for your support, advice, keeping me sane. It’s sucks we’re in this boat but you all have been amazing and I wish you all the best of luck with your cycles. 

Make sure you stay rested and get plenty tlc when you can. I’ll check in odd times over next couple of weeks. Take care x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Susie I’m so sorry to read your update   Take care of yourself,   looks like I’m heading down the same path


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you Stacey, I hope you have a diff outcome, you’re not even a week passed transfer, there’s still hope 🤞🏻🙏🏻 X x


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you Lucky, wish you all the best too x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Susie looks like I’m in with you, yet another bfn on a frer today, so I’m calling it   last go, so a bit bummed that not one of the 3 even tried to implant


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Stacey that sucks, are you home now too? I really hope it’s just too early and one has stuck x x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Yep Susie back at home, nope I can’t see how it would have worked by now, embryos should have implanted at the latest 5 dpt then a couple of days for hcg to get into wee etc, using frer and they can pick up as low as 6 for hcg, I’ve stopped everything except progesterone and estrogen and will keep that up until Monday or Tuesday, do another test then stop those, not sure how long it will take to get my periods as I had the progesterone injection on Friday and it was a big dose, so I suppose I’ll have to wait around for that   would have liked to have got my period pretty much straight away so I could be finished with the whole damn thing  
How are you going ?


----------



## noelle80 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi all, good luck to everyone still waiting for transfer or otd, and sorry to read about the bfns 

Afm first post in this section. This is my first fet. I had successful fresh icsi in 2014 and had my dd, no frosties.

Then failed fresh icsi in October this year, 2 frosties. Had a couple of scans this cycle with the intention of having natural fet. Hormones seemed a bit slow to get going so was given femara to boost things, had trigger shot last night to ensure ovulation, and transfer booked for Friday 14th.
My main worry is my lining. It’s never been particularly thick, on my two fresh cycles it only really got to 7mm before transfer, on my last scan this time it was only 6, it is thickening but very slowly... any tips to improve it? I asked the consultant and he said there wasn’t much I could do but I know there are lots of non medical things which might benefit but he wouldn’t necessarily recommend.


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi noelle80, 600mg vit e per day and a glass of pomegranate juice a day, fresh not the syrup stuff, although not sure it will help once you ovulate as then you will start producing progesterone and once you do that your lining doesn’t thicken up any more as the progesterone turns your lining to receptive. Good luck.


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sorry to hear Stacey, wait till next week then have a large vino or three if it stays bfn. Hopefully it won’t be too long for AF. I’m nearly at end of my withdrawal bleed, been cramping but not too bad. I went out with some friends last night for a Christmas get together so had a few glasses of fizz. They don’t know but it was nice to get away and switch off from it all. 

Noelle I agree with the pomegranate juice and also Brazil nuts. Hope they do the trick for you. Not sure if it’ll help thicken the lining but poss try fertility acupuncture or reflexology too x x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Suzie glad to hear you had a good night out, I don’t drink so unfortunately won’t be doing that, can’t stand the hangovers etc   yes it’s the switching off of the mind I’d like to be able to do


----------



## noelle80 (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions, interesting to hear that the lining doesn’t thicken once you ovulate, I never knew that. I’ll just have to hope it’s thick enough for implantation... it worked first time round and I didn’t take anything special so fingers crossed, but I will bear the suggestions in mind if I end up needing another cycle. 

Suzie the glasses of fizz sound good, I have a Christmas party the night of my transfer and a Christmas meal the following day, going to be difficult saying no to the festive fizz! I am thinking of crying off one of the meals but am thinking it might help distract me as I do tend to obsess during the 2ww. If all goes as planned then my otd will be Christmas Eve, so at least if it goes wrong again I can have a drink on Christmas Day.


----------



## Eloise242 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi

Sorry to those who have tested and got a bfn. 

I started my pessaries on Thursday and my transfer is on Tuesday 11th . 

All the best 🤗


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Eloise mines on Tuesday too


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all

Just had my transfer.  Slight outer cell loss but they say the grading remains the same. 

10 days to wait now....


----------



## Suzie84 (Nov 16, 2014)

Good luck ladies, hope you manage stress free lives over next couple of weeks x x


----------



## SKC78 (Nov 9, 2014)

Evening ladies

Sorry to hear of the bfn  

My transfer will be Monday slightly later than expected as my lining wasn’t thick enough at scan last week so had to double progynova and today’s scan showed it at 8.2mm 

Good luck to all the ladies who have had or having transfers soon


----------



## hopeful jules (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Ladies hope you don't mind me joining this thread. Sorry to hear about your bfns. 
I'm going for fet tomorrow, natural cycle. Only have 1 frostie left following my fresh cycle in 2013 which resulted in my DD. Feeling bit nervous. Just hoping my frostie survives the thawing process.


----------



## SKC78 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hope transfer went well hopeful jules


----------



## hopeful jules (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks SKC78 it went well. Otd is Christmas day but have been so crampy today that I'm thinking af might come. Hope everyone else doing ok x


----------

